# Delegate comp help



## karlh07 (Jun 18, 2020)

pretty sure i’m right about this but figured i’d ask before i solder because instructions aren’t unclear. i’m building a delegate comp and it seems to have two spots to put an led(image below) so do i solder one in each spot? i’m guessing the one by the ldr is supposed to be on the component side. could someone verify this for me?


----------



## phi1 (Jun 18, 2020)

The one by the ldr should be on the component side. It lights up when you play and controls the ldr which gives the compression. 

You should bend the ldr 90deg to face the led. There’s a very recent build report that shows this correctly.

the led at the bottom of the board is the on/off indicator.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 20, 2020)

Check my comments on LED-LDR placement in the Build Reports.  Don't worry about getting enough light on the LDR.  Too much light on the LDR messes up the release.  You might want to read the Mods forum also, in case you want to perform any of the upgrades.


----------

